# Fetch problems



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry in advance-I get wordy and talk in circles sometimes.....

A new issue came up a couple of weeks ago and I am stumped on what to do and need advice.

My 8mo WGSD loves to fetch-he will go after everything and bring it back and release on command

Two weeks ago he will no longer bring the Kong squeaky ball back-he will go get it and tease me with it-staying out of my reach as if he wants me to chase him.

He will bring anything non-squeaky back without issue and place it in my hand on command-The issue is only with a squeaky ball-a regular tennis ball he brings back and gives to me-drops on command...etc....

He only does this outside-In the house he will bring the squeaky ball back-drop on command...etc....

I have tried working in the house and he does great- not allowing him to play with squeaky balls outside during this time. We went outside yesterday to try with the squeaky ball-no go...still won't bring it to me.

I have tried taking the squeaker out of the ball and that hasn't worked-I tried using two squeaky balls-that didn't work....

I tried using treats for an exchange and that worked the first time I tried but didn't the next day.

I can get it back-but it takes some work and I think that is making it worse since he thinks it is play. So I ignore him now when he won't give it to me.

I know I could just not use the squeaky ball-but he loves the squeaky ball and I really would like to be in control of him and all of his toys.

I also tried allowing him to have the squeaky ball all day in the house and he drove me nuts with it....lol....I would ignore him and he would have to lay it in my lap if he want me to toss it for him. Then we went outside to play and he wouldn't give it to me-he brings it back he just won't let me have it......

A little back story-my hubby and I go for our 30min-1hr evening hike on our trail in our woods with all our dogs and a few cats that follow-First we stop so he can feed the chickens-I play fetch with the pup...etc.... We take off and normally I take the ball give the command "enough" and place the ball in my pocket-the pup is fine he takes off after the other dogs-does his business...etc... Once we get to the top of the hill we play again. I get the ball back and we continue our walk-Once we get to the end-my hubby throws the ball for him-the pup gets to keep the ball at this point until we get to the house.
But now, he carries the ball for the whole hike unless I get lucky and get it back-he will listen when I stay "enough" and goes on his way and he will drop the ball and have nothing to do with it once we reach the back door of the house....

Whats going on and/or what did I do wrong that caused this.....Most important- what can I do to fix it if possible.

Thanks


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't throw the ball, get him close to you with the ball in your hand. Get him excited about the ball and roll it to the side like 2-3 feet away, and see if he brings it back.

Start small and work your way up. Works with my border collie who is incredibly fetch driven. She brings it back every single time unless she's whooped out. I have her trained to even bring the ball closer or drop it in my lap (if I'm sitting obviously).

Keep it fun, and keep them guessing.


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe try getting the KONG squeaky ball on a rope? You can then tie a longer string to the rope so that you always have control over the ball even when you throw it. From there you can encourage him with games of tug/out/get the ball again, etc... 

My dog also loves the squeaky ball


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

I had the same problem with my 8 month old female GSD, I got tire of waiting for her to drop so I used two tennis ball and since she is crazy about playing the ball, once she sees that I have second ball she always drops ball and it is ready to next throw. I make sure to secure first ball before I throw the second. It work fine this way, and she is absolutely focus on ball in my hand.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for the ideas....I didn't know there was a kong on a rope...lol....that might work and then I thought of having him on a line and make short tosses or even let him drag the line so I could step on it to get the ball back....

Odd how he started doing this-wish I could figure that out...lol....he is such a smart dog and it seems odd that this issue is only with the squishy/squeaky balls with or without the squeaker....

Thanks again....


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Problem is he's too smart lol

Trick is to have 2 of the same toy. When he has one you wave the other around and offer him that one. Generally a dog will find something he doesn't have better than the one he has.

Another way is run away from him and he will follow you. 

He does this because it is more rewarding to him to bite his ball and tease you than it is to give it too you. When a dog does give you the ball, you need to throw it for him again so he realizes the fun starts again, or reward him in some way. A ball on a string can be good as the tug is a reward.

Also you need to bring in other skills like throw the ball, get him to wait, and then go get it. Other wise it gets boring and he will just keep the ball and tease you.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Madlab-did that too...with two squeaky balls...... I took the squeaky stem out and tried that too-I tried food reward for exchange...that worked once-but never again.

Due to my disability I can't run-I can take a few fast steps and to most people that wouldn't be considered fast...lol....

When I do get lucky and get the ball-I do throw it-he gets it and brings it to me-but will stay out of my reach and refuse to release/drop it on command-It is only with the Kong ball outside the house/yard-In the house he will release/drop on command-he will release/drop the tennis ball, flying disc, stick...etc.....without issue-
I know he is wanting to play and to get me to chase him-I just can't do that and plus.....he needs to mind me-when I tell him to give me something I expect for him to obey-I can't even get him to sit on command when he has this ball-let alone give it to me.

He plays with this ball different than with any of the other toys too-It is almost like he is playing fetch with himself-He uses his feet and swats it like a cat-he will bounce it and toss it in the air to catch...maybe he imprinted on the cats too much....lol......he only plays like this with the kong.....Its odd.....


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Didn't know if anyone is interested or not...but I figured out or solved the problem....As simple as one word used with nearly every training method.......


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

MadLab said:


> Problem is he's too smart lol
> 
> Trick is to have 2 of the same toy. When he has one you wave the other around and offer him that one. Generally a dog will find something he doesn't have better than the one he has.
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

The above has worked well for me. It's ALL a game to them. Cruz is nor ever has been fetch crazy. But all I do is turn and take a step and he shoves the ball between my legs from the backside. I grab the ball and command to release. Not all the time. But it seems they can't stand it if it seems your not interested.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

The 2 ball method didn't work in my case, nor did a high value treat more than one time-it did work once-I did find a way to fix it.....the answer was right in front of me and why it didn't occur to me to try it....well....I guess over thinking the issue might have been part of the problem....

Anybody interested in knowing what worked......Trainers will know I am sure......One simple everyday command we use in training......I laughed at myself on how simple the solution was....laffs....


----------



## trouble (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like an advertisement.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Imo, puting the dog on a check cord works better than puting the ball on a cord. If the dog pulls on the ball while you have a rope on the ball you are now playing tug... Two games, which also imo, that shouldn't be mixed. Having the dog on the cord assures them that their 'job' is to return the object back to the handler, not just to catch a fleeing foe. If they get off track use the check cord to remind them where they are taking that object. 

If I have to retrieve my own object, (get the ball from them, or a failed retrieve) the ball goes away. I never let them get away with thinking they can simply not return the object. 

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------



## certifiedgirl (Sep 11, 2013)

sit?


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

No, the command that worked...."Heal" or do you spell it "heel"...lol....anyway-he now gives the ball to me without issue-It was a short term problem I guess-He will still try to get me to chase him-but once I give the heal/heel command-he will come to me and give the ball on command without a chase/issue.


----------

